# Extreme Autofest Car Show - Market Hall, Dallas, TX



## Guest (Jun 18, 2003)

Don't Miss the Big Import / Sport Compact Car Show - Extreme Autofest at Market Hall, Dallas, Texas on Sat JUNE 28th! This is a night car show with a laserlight effect, and will have JIN from 2Fast2Furious performing! (JIN is from the Ruff Ryder DMX Label).

See more at http://www.extremeautofest.com
or call 619-422-5351


----------

